# Can we claim stray cat back from vet?



## Charms (Sep 14, 2019)

A kitten appeared in our neighbours bush on Tuesday. Long story short, myself and my 2 sons have fed and it and put cat box out for it as it was starving and cold. It started to come over when we appeared and would play with my little one with a toy. He managed to stroke it once but then it hissed. Seemed friendly but scared. Checked area where we live (small village and a farm) but nobody lost one. Caught him last night in the cat box carrier as didn't want it outside on it's own another night and called a local 24 hour vet to see if we can bring him to scan for microchip (and if no chip, we were going to keep him if he wasn't feral). They said call RSPCA but they said take him to vet to see if microchipped so did that. 

The vet / animal hospital reception staff cooed over the kitten, took him in the back and we talked about rehoming. They came out and said he has worms and is feral, too wild to be with children. We were obviously upset and asked about taking our time with it and what will happen. Was told he will go to RSPCA in the morning. Little viy heartbroken in the car and my mum went back in with spare kitten food we had and the staff told mum it has been abandoned about a week ago, happens all the time - dump them in a nice area hoping somebody looks after them. I felt uneasy at this point as conflicted info given. Researched all night and found my vet nurse friend had someone who would handle the kitten for a few weeks for us and give him back. Called vet hospital this morning to find our which RSPCA he had gone to and was told he 'was still there, are we coming to collect him?' Said will sort it with my husband and call back...
In the meantime another staff me.ber called me and said sorry, cat has gone you can't have him. I asked questions and she was very abrupt and sketch saying vet has found a home already. I asked where and was told 'a charity' so I asked if could get him and she said no chance now. 

It felt wrong so I called back and a different receptionist answered and I explained I was ringing about the kitten. She told me one of the nurses there was having him. Seems unfair. The other girl came back on the phone saying the vet will call me and their decision is final. No call so I went to the vet hospital in person. Another receptionist - explained the story. She said if you wanted him why did you bring it in? I said to see if it was microchipped!!! Didnt want to steal a kitten! She then said I should have made enough noise last night about taking it back with me. They told me it was poorly and feral! I thought I would do it the proper way and collect him from the RSPCA but he obviously hasn't ended up their because one if their staff has taken a shine to him. 

I know he isn't my cat, he was a stray but I went through the proper channels so I thought, and it feels like the kitten has just been stolen from us almost. I asked if we can have the kitten back from the nurse and receptionist told me to speak to Practice Manager on Monday. I feel she will side with her staff and we have no chance. Is there anything I can do? The receptionist kept saying 'we are an animal hospital, not a rehoming' so why have they rehomed it without passing it to RSPCA like they said so we could get him that way?

Sorry for the long post, I have an upset little boy and feel cheated by taking the cats to the vet instead of just keeping him...


----------



## Kim Jackson (Sep 20, 2019)

This has definitely been handled poorly but it by you at all. 

If this was my situation, I would kick up the noise they said you should have made at the first instance and tell them you will take measures further if this isnt handled correctly.

If the cat is feral it does need to go through the right handling before being homed. 

you do have rights to the kitten over the staff. You can try to report them for misconduct as well as leaving public reviews. You made it very clear you wanted this kitten and they have essentially nicked the thing. Unfortunately I really don’t think you’ll get it back. Question is do you fight for it back or do you let it stay with the girl who claimed it and maybe look at choosing a new kitten with your little one?


----------

